# PRO Palettes etc now available on maccosmetics.co.uk!



## vocaltest (Jul 10, 2009)

yay


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 10, 2009)

About time too!!


----------



## vocaltest (Jul 10, 2009)

can't see 15 palettes right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hoping its a mistake!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 12, 2009)

it's about time we got the refills on the site! and because the shadows have gone up in price it is better for me to buy in pan form - usually i'd depot them. fingers crossed they put the 15 palette up though... i'm using my spare one so need another spare!


----------



## Sojourner (Jul 12, 2009)

....


----------



## vocaltest (Jul 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sojourner* 

 
_does this mean that pro refills/pans are available at regular counters too (i.e dept stores)? 

Or have they always been available at counters and I didn't know it?_

 
nope, they're only at freestanding stores


----------



## anita22 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yay I just noticed this yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a shame that they're only offering limited shades... not all the permanent colours seem to be available in the pan form. Has this always been the case, or do Freestanding stores here offer the full colour range?


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 12, 2009)

I noticed this too. Im hoping they have just not finished uploading them as a lot of the shade descrips are missing too.

And some such as vapour are LE?  





still, very happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_Yay I just noticed this yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a shame that they're only offering limited shades... not all the permanent colours seem to be available in the pan form. Has this always been the case, or do Freestanding stores here offer the full colour range?_


----------



## vocaltest (Jul 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_I noticed this too. Im hoping they have just not finished uploading them as a lot of the shade descrips are missing too.

And some such as vapour are LE?  





still, very happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i might be getting confused with another shade, but i'm pretty sure vapour is going pro only.


----------



## aroseisarose (Jul 13, 2009)

thanku thanku thanku!


----------



## Whisperwar (Jul 13, 2009)

So happy now! This SHOULD save me a bit of money stocking up on my starter shadows


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_i might be getting confused with another shade, but i'm pretty sure vapour is going pro only._

 
Oh no,
Thats odd.

Loving your blog by the way, its a daily stop for me.
Im not a follower yet, i just sneak around unregistered


----------

